# GDA - the best cure?



## rjtaylor (21 Sep 2007)

Having an outbreak of GDA which I am struggling to get rid of. Scrape it all off and it just returns within 4 days...





What's the best solution in people's experience? I hear differing advice from leave it for 3 weeks to run its cycle and then remove, to changing phosphate dosing / lighting periods?

Also, many say the #1 cause for algae is inconsistent CO2 levels. How do you know levels are consisitent? Simply frequenct checks of the colour of your drop checker to ensure it stays the same, or is there something more to it than that? I still can't seem to win this algae battle (BGA, hair...)so am still wondering whether my levels are fluctuating too much.

Thanks in advance,

Richard


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Sep 2007)

Tom Barr is an advocate of letting it follow its life cycle. In other words, leave it to do its thing, which will probably mean not being able to see in your tank for a week or so.  The algae lives out its life, and dies naturally.. never to return.  Or so Im told, although Im lucky to not have had it bad enough to warrant serious attention as yet.

Another thing you should try to do, is angle your lights so no, or little light fall hits the glass, this has worked very well for alot of others.

One other thing to try.. get some snails, nerites are amazing for munching GDA, and wont breed in fresh water, so over population isnt an issue.  Oto's also love cleaning glass, as well as pleco's (watch they dont dig up all your plants though).

Let us know how you get on and good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## rjtaylor (22 Sep 2007)

Clowns mean no snails me thinks....   

I have recently installed a new light on the front panel of my vision 180 so xs light on the glass is a very likely issue. I've played with the reflector to try and keep the light off the glass - see how it goes.

Gave plecs away as they did all they can at digging up plants, so no go there either!

I'll let the algae run its cycle, along with directing lights and see if things improve. Thanks for the advice - will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Sep 2007)

ahh clowns.. yeah, that rules out a brigade of snails.

If you are going to let the GDA run its course, if you have the time, it would be fascinating to see any pictures as the experiment progresses.  If your up for it, maybe you could put a thread in the journal section.  This is a problem that many of us have/will experience without a doubt, it would be very useful to have this idea tried and tested for all to see 

good luck!


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Sep 2007)

I used this method on a tank a few months ago (it never occurs to me to photograph algae). I had a clearly defined green band a few inches from the top and a few inches up from the substrate. After two weeks it started to clear, and by the end of the third week it had disappeared by about 50%.

The algae turned a little jelly like after the initial dustiness, and I lost my patience and cleaned off the final 10% - 20%, which was taking its time to clear. This tank now rarely needs the glass cleaning.

The only real issue is can you bear to have a tank with thick green algae on the glass for three weeks.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Sep 2007)

So just to be sure, you leave the glass completely uncleaned for as long as it takes for the algae to live and die then the glass just miraculously gets clean again?

I tried this in my nano once, left it for ages, but it never seemed to go, guess I didn't leave it long enough?

Sam


----------



## JamesC (24 Sep 2007)

Yep, don't touch it for 3 weeks. Then wipe clean and water change. Sometimes takes 2 applications and possibly 4 weeks of waiting.

James


----------



## Themuleous (24 Sep 2007)

Right oh  dont have it at the mo (touch wood!) but that tip is in the bank ready for when I get it next!

Cheers

Sam


----------



## rjtaylor (25 Sep 2007)

Can't even see a fish now - absolutely covered in the stuff! Gonna be a long 3 weeks....


----------



## rjtaylor (28 Sep 2007)

This stuff just keeps growing and growing. Its turned very thready - is this actually GDA as is no longer dusty?!? Obviously never seen it get this bad before. Its starting to form bridges between the glass and plants at the front of the tank.... 

Assume I just carry on for another week before clearing off?! Nasty stuff


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Sep 2007)

That is roughly how mine went. Keep going and it should start to clear soon.

Dave.


----------



## beeky (25 Nov 2007)

I'd be interested if there's an outcome to this. Has it cleared?


----------

